# Bur Firearms to cover a caliber/gauge?



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I have bought several firearms primarily because I want to have a particular caliber/gauge covered in case the SHTF and I want to have a firearm for most of the more common ammo. An example is that I own a .40 caliber pistol. I have nothing against the caliber, it just isn't my favorite. Another is I have 2 .357 magnum pistols. For at least one of them a .38 special would be fine, but I went with the .357 because I can use both the .357 magnum round in addition to the .38 special, or in the case of my Blackhawk, I also have a 9mm cylinder for it. 

I almost always use a 12 ga shotgun when I hunt with a shotgun, but I also own both a 20 ga. and a .410. I don't really need the last 2 now for my hunting needs, but I keep them in the event that shotgun shells become scarce. The same for the SKS I own. My preference for a combat type of situation is my AR-15, but I bought the SKS so that I would have something that can fire the 7.62 x39mm round. I have done the same for the .309 (7.62 x 51mm NATO) and the 7.62 x 54. It is something that I have done over the years because I feel that it gives me more flexibility if ammo gets scarce (Don't tell the wife but also gives me an excuse to buy more guns). Does anyone do things like this?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

"Need" has never entered into my gun purchases. When I tell my wife I "need" a new gun she just says "OK" and starts planning the trip to a local gun store.

I know that my "need" is a want that I use logic to make it sound like it could be necessary but, like all emotion drive men, I use logic to justify my toys. The great thing is that I only have to justify it to myself.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sounds like me you are more of a collector, just my observation. nothing wrong with that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> Sounds like me you are more of a collector, just my observation. nothing wrong with that.


I am an "accumulator". I have a rather extensive accumulation, the result of owning, buying, and selling firearms for 55 years now. I buy a gun, not based on need, but because I like it. I mean, I really need an Enfield No4 MkI, and an Arisaka Type 38 and Type 99, to fill holes in my military section, but I don't think I'll get one anytime soon.
But, why on earth would I buy an H&R Model 120 Game Gun, 16 gauge bolt action shotgun made in 1940? Was it a "need"? No, it was a "want."


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

If I'm supposed to have a reason I've been doing it wrong.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I own very few guns that I did not buy for a very specific purpose. I did how ever transition from one set of primary guns to another complete set a couple of times over the years as my needs evolved. Those guns were relegated as "second tier" weapons.

For example when I intitially started prepping with fire arms...I had the following.

1. Taurus PT-99 9mm
2. AK-47 7.62x39
3. Remington 700 7mm Rem Mag
4. Remington 870 12 gauge
5. Ruger Single Six 22 Long Rifle

Today it looks more like this...

1. 1911 45 ACP
2. AR-15 5.56
3. Remington 308 Winchester
4. Mossberg 835 12 gauge
5. Ruger Single Six

In between those two points, I also acquired a couple of Mauser rifles, M-1 Garand, FAL, M1A1, a second 870, Mossberg MVP Varmint in 5.56, 44 Mag RSBH, another 1911 in 45 ACP, AR-15 Uppers in 6x45 and .300 Whisper, Remington 700 in 7mm Rem Mag and .300 Win Mag and .338 Win Mag, 30-06, a custom Mauser in 224 TTH, a SKS in 7.62x39 not neccessarily in the order I have listed them here. Of these only three were not survival related purchases. The 30-06 was inherited. The 44 Mag was purchased because at one point I hunted in a area where Bears were common. Today it serves mainly as a back up when Hog Hunting as I often go for Hogs with a Bow. The 224 TTH was strictly a long range varmint rig only. Im also a hardcore hunter, so I also picked up the 300 and 338 for hunting large game such as Elk, Moose and Bear. I am a huge fan of the 7mm cartridge. Its a great long range number here in Texas for deer although a bit over kill power wise. Its perfect for shooting that distant trophy Whitetail or Mule Deer down that long sendero which are pretty common here in Texas. But this cartridge does make for a great long range tactical rifle as well with its high velocities and extremely aerodynamic bullets and moderate recoil! One was a custom built gun that was the equivalent of Remington's Sendero Model before Remington produced this rifle concept that I had built in 1982. The other was purchased in 1990 and was built as a "Bean Field Rifle" designed to be shot from a stand and not humped around over hill and dale all day long as its pretty heavy weight wise for that. Its a tack driver though that will shoot clover leafs as well as my MVP in 5.56 will and do so with boring regularity, it just cost a lot more to shoot than the MVP does!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Every gun I own was bought for a specific purpose, that being to satisfy my "want" for it.

Some have been sold because they didn't meet my expectations, but the vast majority of them still reside in one of my cabinets, because they do a specific job really well. But that wasn't why I purchased them initially. I got them because they had a nice line, or some new feature that none of my other guns possessed. I couldn't even start to rank them, each one is unique in certain settings. And that's why I love them!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nothing wrong with expanding your options . Sounds like a wise move to me.
May want to add a few more like the 380 and 45. Far more common than you may think.
Dead on about the 357 nothing like a weapon that can shoot two calibers.
I have a few requirements for all weapon:
Ammo must go in one end and come out the other. Meaning Black power is not for me
They must send lead no madder what shape it is of how it wrapped,down range farther than I can throw a rock.
In most cases it should be American made by an American Owned company.
Stamping made in America on don't count.
Other than that I am flexible even own a 25 auto US made.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

O K, here's my list of firearms,2 Marlin 60 22's, bolt Marlin 22, Ruger mkII, Yugo SKS, 2 mauser 98's in 8mm,2 Maverick 88s ,12 ga, 2 1911's 45acp,1 Browning HP,9mm, 3 357's,and a few I can't think of for now.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

As far as firearms go, I want them all and it is possible I may need them all. Therefore, my wants and needs are in perfect alignment. Unfortunately, my cash flow is not.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I think it's wise to keep your options open but I wouldn't really classify it as a need. I too am a collector, I buy what I like and my collection reflects that. There's only a few guns in my collection that I would classify as being chambered in common cartridges, the rest not so much. I don't need a particular purpose for a gun to go ahead and buy it. I think having guns chambered for multiple cartridges may be a benefit if SHTF because it will give you more options if you need to scrounge for ammo.

-Infidel


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> As far as firearms go, I want them all and it is possible I may need them all. Therefore, my wants and needs are in perfect alignment. Unfortunately, my cash flow is not.


I feel your pain.
Back in the boom times I would get quarterly profit sharing bonuses that would average $600-$700 after taxes and the wife agreed that did not have to go into the general fund. So I spent it on guns. 
Those days are over. My buying days are over too, unless it's an el-cheapo pawnshop deal that I can put on layaway. Like maybe an old Stevens or Mossberg 22 rifle.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I sure do like picking up pieces. I like the get. I like to play with said pieces and shoot the tar out of them... could some one say I have too many? meh- wouldn't care. I don't have that many I do plan on getting more. and I plan on modifying the ones I have. perhaps that's why im not married. I don't want to have to justify my hobby and associated purchases.


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

When the time comes you don't"need" or "want" another gun..... you make too much money! And you NEVER make too much money!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

shotlady said:


> I sure do like picking up pieces. I like the get. I like to play with said pieces and shoot the tar out of them... could some one say I have too many? meh- wouldn't care. I don't have that many I do plan on getting more. and I plan on modifying the ones I have. perhaps that's why im not married. I don't want to have to justify my hobby and associated purchases.


If you know how many firearms you have, off hand without consulting your book of serial numbers, then you don't have enough.:-D
And I agree, the "get" is an important part of the hunt. The way it usually happens for me is I'll save a certain amount of cash, and then go hunting for what I want. But I usually end up buying something else at the first shop I go into.
I just happened to stop in a new pawn shop in Folkston, Georgia last weekend to see what they had for guns. And there she was, up on the wall - a Revelation 20 ga single shot, price tag $89. My heart skipped a beat. She was lovely.:-D
Revelation was a "store brand" of Western Auto and were made by other manufacturers such as Stevens, Mossberg, etc.
Do I need ANOTHER 60 year old gun? No. Do I need ANOTHER 20 ga? No. Do I need ANOTHER single shot anything? No. But "need" has nothing to do with it. 
So, this Friday being payday, I'm going back to put some money out of my allowance on it so it won't get away.
"My name is RPD, and I'm a gunaholic".


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

yes I try and cover more than one caliber,, My tokarev has a 9mm change over kit. And when I bought my AR I went with 5.56 so I can run
5.56 and 223 in a pinch. And few pistols of different caliber. No one knows for sure what be plentiful or hard to find.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If you know how many firearms you have, off hand without consulting your book of serial numbers, then you don't have enough.:-D


This is a bit off topic, but all of my model and serial numbers are stored on several USB drives that are kept in a secure location in case of theft. There are also close up "mugshots" of each weapon on the drive as well as a scanned copy of the bill of sale. Helps the sheriff's dept identify any stolen weapons if they should show up and gives you a better chance dealing with the damn insurance company.

Hope nobody ever needs this, but it's just a thought that might help ya.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

The gun shop wouldn't sell me a gun unless they thought I needed it.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I take some of my tax refund every year and buy something new, most years it's a new gun sometimes it's reloading equipment. This year Uncle Sam is buying me a New Ruger Blackhawk Convertible, just put the order in today with my FFL buddy. Wonder how mad the current U.S. administration would be if everyone took their tax refund and bought guns. I usually run into the same problem as RPD save up some cash to buy something and something else catches my eye, that's why it took me so long to buy my Garand. I also have a slush fund that I use for gun and ammo purchases in this house we call it my squirrel money because I squirrel it away $10-20 a paycheck.

Shotlady if you're worried about justifying gun purchases you're hanging around with the wrong guys, not many gun guys would bitch if their wives came home with a new gun (unless they weren't allowed to shoot it).

-Infidel


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

DUnno about buying a gun to cover ammo but I have ammo to cover many common calibers I don't have guns for. Good wampum if ever needed and if people start running out of ammo you could pick up guns for cheap and have something to run it with. 

This is partly driven by my belief that if TSHTF and we all crack out our rifles and freeze dried food the gun to ammo ratio would be so out of whack you'd be able to pick up guns for pennies on the dollar compared to ammo. Why else did the 'ammo shortages' cause such a ruckus? There are more guns in the US than people - but most of those guns don't have enough ammo to support what most of us would consider a decent range trip.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Beware the man who has only one gun. He can probably use it well.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

OK, show of hands here. 
How many have sold a gun, but held onto the ammo for it just in case they ever got another?

I had a Turkish Mauser and sold it about 30 years ago. I had one box of Norma 8X57J 196 grain soft points and kept it, just in case. After all, it was J (.318) and not JS (.323) and hard to find. Just in case I ever got a pre-1898 Mauser again.
Fast forward to now - I have two Mausers (WWI & WWII), and took the old Norma ammo out to the range last week and shot a couple rounds of the 40 year old ammo. Worked fine. Put the rest back into deep slumber.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

As far as handguns go, I agree it's a good idea to cover all the common calibers for a SHTF situation. Rifle's on the other hand, can be cost prohibitive real quick. I have one common caliber and one fairly common caliber. I would like to add the super common calibers such as 5.56 or 7.62X39, but I don't see that happening any time soon. As far as shotguns go, I have everything covered except 28 ga., and chances of finding 28s on a scrounging mission are pretty slim anyway.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I purchase a firearm as a tool. It took me a long time to be able to afford to purchase the firearms I have. While I have sold and replaced some firearms, I decided a long time ago on what I wanted and why. I stay with that caliber. The only one I added was when my wife decided on a 9mm. Would have preferred she went with a .45ACP but...


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If you know how many firearms you have, off hand without consulting your book of serial numbers, then you don't have enough.:-D
> And I agree, the "get" is an important part of the hunt. The way it usually happens for me is I'll save a certain amount of cash, and then go hunting for what I want. But I usually end up buying something else at the first shop I go into.
> I just happened to stop in a new pawn shop in Folkston, Georgia last weekend to see what they had for guns. And there she was, up on the wall - a Revelation 20 ga single shot, price tag $89. My heart skipped a beat. She was lovely.:-D
> Revelation was a "store brand" of Western Auto and were made by other manufacturers such as Stevens, Mossberg, etc.
> ...


Isn't it interesting how common guns were? How you could go into a hardware store or an auto parts store(?) and buy a shotgun. Access to firearms is not what is causing our society to implode, and restricting access to firearms has not improved our society. 
The good old days? They say the good old days weren't so good. But I don't see as how we've improved on them. Sure, we have fancy gadgets. But is that really improving life?


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I purchase a firearm as a tool. It took me a long time to be able to afford to purchase the firearms I have. While I have sold and replaced some firearms, I decided a long time ago on what I wanted and why. I stay with that caliber. The only one I added was when my wife decided on a 9mm. Would have preferred she went with a .45ACP but...


Have you learned you can just go out into the desert and shoot yet?


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I've got a couple more I want to get, but really I don't want that many. I like guns, I like shooting them, and I carry one every day, but I'm not a "gun nut"( I wanna point out I don't think there's anything wrong with being one.) I think if your scrounging around for ammo and come across some uncommon caliber your gonna probably come across the gun that shoots it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Beware the man who has only one gun. He can probably use it well.


 And a man that has many weapons uses them all well and has little trouble adapting to something new.

I tried to figure out just how many days in my life I carried one version or another of the M16/M4 platform 
It seems like for 27 years One was with in reach most of the time. there were periods where I was assigned a M60 or SAW249
.45 or 9mm was assigned to a machine gunner as a back up.
While I am not really the worlds biggest fan of hand guns, I have fired so many different one .
Willing to bet short of a totally defective one I can pick it up and hit center-mass on a man size target at range distance of 21 feet the first time. Won that bet many times.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> And a man that has many weapons uses them all well and has little trouble adapting to something new.


"You should not have any special fondness for a particular weapon, or anything else, for that matter. Too much is the same as not enough. Without imitating anyone else, you should have as much weaponry as suits you."

― Miyamoto Musashi, The Book of Five Rings


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I've been accused of being a wuss collector myself. I have a Crown Royal bag of different caliber ammunition, just loose crap that I put in my duffel bag. Preppers a lot of times will go with the .223, 308, and normal milspec calibers. You may need a 22-250 round some day. Collect different calibers of ammo. You don't need much.


----------

